# Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht



## sascha (17 Februar 2008)

Wer sein WLAN-Netz nicht absichert und verschlüsselt, ist dafür haftbar, wenn Fremde über dieses Funknetz Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf entschieden.

Im vorliegenden Fall war ein Internetnutzer verklagt worden, weil über seinen Zugang Urheberrechte verletzt worden waren. Möglicherweise wurden Filme oder Musikdateien (mp3) getauscht oder verteilt, das geht aus dem Urteil nicht genau hervor. Fakt ist, dass der Internetnutzer sich gegen die Klage zur Wehr setzte. Er habe die Urheberrechtsverletzungen nicht begangen, dies sei von Dritten über sein ungeschütztes Funknetz geschehen.

Doch damit kam der Beklagte nicht durch. Das Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf stellte fest, dass der Betroffene trotzdem für die Taten verantwortlich sei. Er habe "willentlich einen Internetzugang geschaffen (..), der objektiv für Dritte nutzbar war". Ob die Urheberrechtsverletzungen von seinem Computer aus begangen worden sind oder ob Dritte unter Ausnutzung seines ungesicherten WLAN-Netzes auf seinen Internetzugang zugegriffen haben, sei ohne Bedeutung. Entscheidend sei vielmehr, so die Richter, dass der WLAN-Surfer "zumutbare Sicherungsmaßnahmen" unterlassen habe: "Objektiv gesehen hat er es Dritten ermöglicht, sich hinter seiner Person zu verstecken und im Schutze der von ihm geschaffenen Anonymität ohne Angst vor Entdeckung ungestraft  Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen zu können", heißt es in dem Beschluss. "Von daher ist es gerechtfertigt, ihm zumindest die Sicherungsmaßnahmen abzuverlangen, die eine Standardsoftware erlaubt."

"So hätte er für die verschiedenen Nutzer seines Computers Benutzerkonten mit eigenem Passwort installieren können, die einem aus diesem Kreis stammenden Verletzer wenigstens den Schutz der Anonymität genommen hätte", meinten die Richter. Und weiter: "Das Risiko eines von außen unternommenen Zugriffs auf das WLAN-Netz hätte er durch Verschlüsselung minimieren können, die eine Vielzahl von WLAN-Routern als mögliche Einstellung standardmäßig vorsehen. Wenn der Antragsgegner solche Maßnahmen gleichwohl unterlässt, weil er sie für lebensfremd erachtet, hat er eben die Konsequenzen zu tragen."

Die Düsseldorfer Richter verlangen also, dass Nutzer von WLAN zum einen ihr Funknetz absichern, zum anderen verschiedene Benutzerkonten auf ihrem Rechner einrichten, wenn mehrere Benutzer (zum Beispiel in Familien) den Rechner benutzen.

Der Beschluss (Aktenzeichen I-20 W 157/07) ist bei medien-internet-und-recht.de nachlesbar.

Wie man sein WLAN absichert, erklären wir bei Computerbetrug.de in einem ausführlichen Kapitel.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*



sascha schrieb:


> > ....hat er eben die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Düsseldorfer Richter verlangen also, dass Nutzer von WLAN zum einen ihr Funknetz absichern, zum anderen verschiedene Benutzerkonten auf ihrem Rechner einrichten, wenn mehrere Benutzer (zum Beispiel in Familien) den Rechner benutzen.


Dieses Urteil erscheint mir doch etwas sehr subjektiv geprägt, auf die Revision kann man gespannt sein. Hoffentlich hat der Beklagte zukünftig eine erfahrene Rechtsberatung in Sachen _*Mitstörerhaftung*_.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dieses Urteil erscheint mir doch etwas sehr subjektiv geprägt,


Warum? wenn jemand bewußt jeden Sicherungmechanismus außen vor läßt:


> Wenn der Antragsgegner solche Maßnahmen gleichwohl unterlässt, weil er sie für lebensfremd erachtet, hat er eben die Konsequenzen zu tragen."


ist das IMHO keine Fahrlässigkeit sondern bewußtes und  vorsätzliches  Mißachten jeglicher  Vorsichtmaßnahme.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum? wenn jemand bewußt jeden Sicherungmechanismus außen vor läßt:
> 
> ist das IMHO keine Fahrlässigkeit sondern bewußtes und  vorsätzliches  Mißachten jeglicher  Vorsichtmaßnahme.



IMHO wird hier aber mit zwei Masstaeben gemessen: genau die Haftung, die hier bejaht wird, wird bei kommerziellen Internetprovidern im Teledienste-Gesetz ausgeschlossen, und wuerde dort der Internet-Zensur Tuer und Tor oeffnen. Und auch als Teil eines sinnvollen Sicherheitskonzept kann ein nicht-verschluesseltes WLAN durchaus Sinn machen (z.B. in Kombinatino mit einem VPN). Von daher stimme ich Reducal zu, und hoffe, dass dieses Urteil keinen Bestand hat.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*

Achtung!
Das TDG ist tot, es lebe das TMG.

Und das spricht ausdrücklich *nicht* von kommerziellen Angeboten:



> Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes
> 
> 1. ist Diensteanbieter jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die eigene oder fremde Telemedien zur Nutzung bereithält oder den Zugang zur Nutzung vermittelt,



Das Urteil geht IMHO komplett an der Rechtslage vorbei.


----------



## johinos (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*



> Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes
> 
> 1. ist Diensteanbieter jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die eigene oder fremde Telemedien zur Nutzung bereithält oder den Zugang zur Nutzung vermittelt,


Scheint noch diskussionsfähig: 
_Nach Art. 2 lit. b) der Richtlinie über den elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr ist "Diensteanbieter" jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die einen Dienst der Informationsgesellschaft anbietet._
aus: http://www.informationstechnologie.undrecht.info/5.html , Anmerkungen zu § 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1 TMG: "Die Vorschrift enthält eine Legaldefinition des Diensteanbieters"

Der private WLAN-Nutzer bietet gerade nicht an und vermittelt auch keinen Zugang - ist demnach also kein Diensteanbieter (?). Und die Mitglieder bestimmter Communities wie z. B. Fon loggen mit, wer den Zugang nutzt.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*

Wieso biete ich den Zugang nicht an, wenn ich bewußt meinen Access Point offen lasse damit ihn jeder mitnutzen kann?


----------



## johinos (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gericht: WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist für jeden Pflicht*

Er wollte eben nicht, dass andere den Zugang nutzen, hat diese Möglichkeit für lebensfremd gehalten und deswegen nicht abgesichert: 


sascha schrieb:


> "Das Risiko eines von außen unternommenen Zugriffs auf das WLAN-Netz hätte er durch Verschlüsselung minimieren können, die eine Vielzahl von WLAN-Routern als mögliche Einstellung standardmäßig vorsehen. Wenn der Antragsgegner solche Maßnahmen gleichwohl unterlässt, weil er sie für lebensfremd erachtet, hat er eben die Konsequenzen zu tragen."



Man könnte es aber auch anders lesen: "Lebensfremd" könnte seiner Ansicht nach sein, anderen den Zugang zu verwehren. Klingt aber unlogisch, wenn alle zum Absichern, Verschlüsseln und MAC-Adressen beschränken raten - "alle lebensfremd, nur ich nicht"?


----------

